# My 2nd Window A/C Chiller Mod



## POGE (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is the beast, picked it up off a curb on the shady side of town.

Stock Unit:

















Front Opened:






More pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

Cool
can you fix it?


----------



## POGE (Aug 17, 2006)

Fix it?  Whats to fix?  It works, amazingly.  Its just really really beat up AND infested with maggots and roaches.  I doused it in pestacide tonight so we should be fine there.   I plan on converting it into a chiller that chills the water that runs through the watercooling loop on my PC.   Tomorrow I'm going to continue to gut and clean it.  I also removed the main case, but it got too dark to take pics.  I'll take them tomorrow after work.


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

POGE said:


> Fix it?  Whats to fix?  It works, amazingly.  Its just really really beat up AND infested with maggots and roaches.  I doused it in pestacide tonight so we should be fine there.   I plan on converting it into a chiller that chills the water that runs through the watercooling loop on my PC.   Tomorrow I'm going to continue to gut and clean it.



i tought it was broken, who the hell would dump a A/C working
I would like to see it in a watercooling setup, to see how it performs


----------



## drade (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd like to see it refurbished, the casing and unbending some of those pins.... looks like sh!t right now.. but hey it works


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 17, 2006)

You drop that going 60 or 70mph? 

Can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## POGE (Aug 17, 2006)

@ PT - They dumped it because its infested with maggots and roaches.

@ Drade - Casing will be gone when I'm finished... 

@ Dippyskoodlez - Nope, it came that way.


----------



## drade (Aug 17, 2006)

POGE said:


> @ PT - They dumped it because its infested with maggots and roaches.
> 
> @ Drade - Casing will be gone when I'm finished...
> 
> @ Dippyskoodlez - Nope, it came that way.



That crazy... I feel good your redoing another project like the one before


----------



## POGE (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm... this is really tempting me on taking out the large radiator and using it as an uber water cooling radiator... it would bring almost any watercooling setup to almost ambient temperatures!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 17, 2006)

POGE said:


> Hmm... this is really tempting me on taking out the large radiator and using it as an uber water cooling radiator... it would bring almost any watercooling setup to almost ambient temperatures!



It will have a lot of restriction though as phase change setups operate under a lot of pressure.


----------



## drade (Aug 17, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> It will have a lot of restriction though as phase change setups operate under a lot of pressure.



Defintly correct....


----------



## POGE (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is the update...

Top of case has been removed. 









































The compressor.











Took pictures as I took apart the wiring so I know how to get it back together.


























The condenser is really thin... very tempting to convert it into a passive watercooling radiator.






Dirty!






Finally out of the case! 






Tonight/tomorrow I plan on hosing this badboy down now that its out of the case and has all the electronics removed.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice  Looks like a winner!


----------



## POGE (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I'm gonna give it away to whoever wants to pay shipping when its done.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 18, 2006)

POGE said:


> I think I'm gonna give it away to whoever wants to pay shipping when its done.



I could be interested


----------



## POGE (Aug 18, 2006)

Shipping would be around $50.


----------



## POGE (Aug 18, 2006)

I hosed it down and started taking it apart further.


----------



## drade (Aug 18, 2006)

once thats cleaned up even more itll look great!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

honestly you know if someone could help me do it live in one of the worse parts of houston so lets just say i live near 2 people who work for a/c companies (this is w/i a block radius) i can get a huge fullsized unit for whole house cooling if someone could help me i could prob build a h20 cooling set up or maybe just use the condencer loop as a cpu cooler all in its own those normally run in the neg. temps (as in the are still frozen on the outside even in the summer here)


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 18, 2006)

cdawall said:


> honestly you know if someone could help me do it live in one of the worse parts of houston so lets just say i live near 2 people who work for a/c companies (this is w/i a block radius) i can get a huge fullsized unit for whole house cooling if someone could help me i could prob build a h20 cooling set up or maybe just use the condencer loop as a cpu cooler all in its own those normally run in the neg. temps (as in the are still frozen on the outside even in the summer here)



Known as a phase change?  (direct die)

To make a chiller all you have to do is stick the evaporator part of the air conditioner into the resevoir of the water loop, using the correct coolant mixtures to prevent it from icing over, and voila, instant sub zero water temps.

Direct die is turning the Evaporator (cold side!) into a small CPU heatsink insulated all the way to on top of the CPU. Very effective.  

some HVAC employees would probably be very good at this- however, you must I*NSULATE INSULATE INSULATE!*


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

ouch thatll suck maybe ill wait till i got some more money and build a special case for it


----------



## POGE (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay... this is where the fun begins, and the project starts to take shape... 

THE GUTS!  (All removed)











My messy work area. (aka my driveway)  THIS IS NOT AN INDOOR PROJECT, LOL.






Put the main parts back onto the main metal frame:

















Everything assembled with fan and duct:


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice. Perhaps grab a cheap styrofoam cooler form the dollar store, slice a hole in the side to allow for the exap pipes in the side, and seal it up... and you'll have yourself a very nice resevoir to be super chilled! 

I wanna see some frost!!!!!!


----------



## POGE (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll have frost pics in about half an hour.  I'm taking a little break.   I plan on using a slim plastic cooler from walmart.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

ha just go to walmart and put a perm. system in a real cooler or you could do it the fun way w/ the foamy one and then you could throw in frozen ice bags if it got to hot


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

poge looks great man!!! Your doing amazing, more then I expected.. By the way, nice kicks


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2006)

drade said:


> poge looks great man!!! Your doing amazing, more then I expected.. By the way, nice kicks



looks great, but i would try to put a switch on the fan so i can turn it off when in IDLE, cool kicks


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

pt said:


> looks great, but i would try to put a switch on the fan so i can turn it off when in IDLE, cool kicks



Yea... How big is that fan connecter anyways?


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

Here is frost... not good frost, but still frost.  Its to hot and windy plus it has too much airflow from the giant fan to get much frost...   I need a board in between the fan and the evaporator.


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

wow..  nice smiley.... Its frost atleast man, do it at night, you got flash on that camera? Also do the idea your gonna do... seems like it would make it 50X better.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 19, 2006)

i just came home from a vacation and there was a trashy ac unit in my living room....ummmmm, let's start a club, maybe...


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

BTW here are some shots of my first mod... I think it turned out quite well.   (dont ask about the sock, the messyness, or the lack of coolant. )


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh... I got some better frost.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 19, 2006)

haha, nice

i think having the water drip down from the top of these frosty fins would be the way to go

put some metal along the sides of the fins and drip the water down (or bend the fins, surface area won't be a problem if the water is flowing through it)

it's all about surface area

edit-then you could put it inline the flow (maybe even use a reduced amount of finnage and still get pwntacular temps) like the width of a CD case, and the other two dimensions are determined.  although it might not be enough to prevent it from locking up hcore style


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> haha, nice
> 
> i think having the water drip down from the top of these frosty fins would be the way to go
> 
> ...



Uhh... no!  Dripping is bad! Just submerge it it water.


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey poge you gonna make an all around case?


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

drade said:


> Hey poge you gonna make an all around case?



Huh?  I'm not gonna make a cover for it if thats what you mean.   It's far from finished.  It all needs better mounting and I need to add the reservoir.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 19, 2006)

POGE said:


> Uhh... no!  Dripping is bad! Just submerge it it water.



Indeed!  


You need to insulate this: 






And the large evap aughta gather a LOT more frost..


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 19, 2006)

It will once he cleans all the mold and feces out of it.  Nice find for free though!


----------



## CjStaal (Aug 19, 2006)

POGE says he's a pimp but I'm pretty shure he can't get any ass in that room considering how dirty it is


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes thats what I said before, if he cleans it out he will get way more out of it... Im just thinking some casing?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 19, 2006)

drade said:


> Yes thats what I said before, if he cleans it out he will get way more out of it... Im just thinking some casing?



aughta be able to fit the original metal cover over it and mount it in a window!


----------



## drade (Aug 19, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> aughta be able to fit the original metal cover over it and mount it in a window!



I was just brainstorming could't he put stuff over to protect whats getting cooled? So it wont get damaged, and will stay trapped (cool) in it... also it'll be clean?


----------



## POGE (Aug 19, 2006)

I myself like things wide open... for example, my case consists of a motherboard lying on and ESD bag... easy access. You can even see it in one of the pictures.  I myself will leave it wide open, no case.  If I were building this for someone else however, I would include a case if they wanted one.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 19, 2006)

lol thats crazy good luck w/ the mod though


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 19, 2006)

drade said:


> I was just brainstorming could't he put stuff over to protect whats getting cooled? So it wont get damaged, and will stay trapped (cool) in it... also it'll be clean?



Insulation, yes  

If you're talking a dry box for the parts,  that would be way too hard.


----------



## infrared (Aug 22, 2006)

Comin along nicely Poge 

i like the look of frost.

HEEEY.... you got two now... make a 2 stage cascade!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 22, 2006)

infrared said:


> Comin along nicely Poge
> 
> i like the look of frost.
> 
> HEEEY.... you got two now... make a 2 stage cascade!



  Takes more than R22, 134a and r290 and 2 a/c's to make a cascade


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 10, 2007)

Dang the thread eneded


----------

